
India caste protest disrupts Mumbai - kimsk112
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-42550847
======
known
Casteism = Racism + Slavery

[https://www.petition2congress.com/ctas/anti-caste-
discrimina...](https://www.petition2congress.com/ctas/anti-caste-
discrimination-legislation)

